# My R33GTR V-Spec Single Turbo conversion



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Morning Chaps

So the work has started on converting my car to Single

The chaps at T&S Imports Jersey are working hard on getting everything installed and should hopefully have it on the road next week :bowdown1:

Few pics of the kit

ID 1000 Injectors, BW 8374 EFR, HKS Twinscroll Manifold, HKS External Wastegate, GarageWhibitz Turbo Blanket, other various bits

thanks to Paul at Whifbitz for supplying various parts :bowdown1:























































The rocker covers are currently being painted in a Samco'ish Blue to match the coolant hoses etc

Will add more as it progresses! :flame:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I like your avatar pic, nice looking car


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Just realised you live in Jersey. My old manager lives there, loves his cars but said eveyone uses motorbikes as the roads are short and tiny ?


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

cheers dude 

yeah live in Jersey, its 9x5 Miles big!!!! 40MPH Speed Limit LOL

Hence i only brought the car for Track days / Taking away to France / Casual weekend driving otherwise i'd be slightly frustrated!


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Is this going on an unopened engine?

What ECU do you have?


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Engine is forged

Car currently has Tomei Reytec - However will be going on Haltech platinum pro ecu after Christmas


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Cool, looking forward to results on these EFR turbo's.


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

So Manifold and Turbo fitment done, looks to fit well, turbo will come back off for oil lines etc to get fitted and continue with other bits.

Additional Fuel pump is going in also in order to feed the 1000cc injectors :bowdown1:


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Wrapped for Christmas!









Downpipe ready









New Billet Fuel rail and ID 1000 Injectors installed









We're at the stage additional Fuel pump and line install, then all of it being connected and awaiting the 90 degree polished pipe for Air filter and freshly painted Rocker covers


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Christmas is truly on its way!

Lovely Rocker covers re-sprayed! Loving it!










All coming together nicely now


----------



## tiago1302 (May 9, 2008)

More work been done today ....
Fuel system should be all done tomorrow .


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Top work Tiago

Looking forward to its mapping day!!


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

Coming along nicely:thumbsup:


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Fuel system being worked on today, off to Ireland today so last update until Monday


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great work, love it.


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

In Ireland currently however the car is now ready!

Will now be driving it in a restrictive rev limit of 4,500rpm for another 500 miles to continue its 1000 mile run in since its rebuild and forge internals before the car goes on the Dyno for remap :bowdown1:

Will post more photos Monday


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

Break In Secrets--How To Break In New Motorcycle and Car Engines For More Power


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

So it's better to be more aggressive??


----------



## RossC (Oct 20, 2014)

Lots of different opinions on running in an engine. I would go with what your engine builder reccomends as alot depends on their build tolerances. 
On all the race engines we use after a build they are warmed up on a fast idle for around 15min then around 20min of varying loads and rpm. After that drop the oil, map it then its good to go.


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

So we are now nearing the end!

Just awaiting a few bits too arrive by Friday and its goo dot have base map done and start driving 

I absolutely love the way its turned out and the guys at Tuning Solutions & Imports here in Jersey couldn't of done more to turn the car into my dream car!

Will post a vid of it on Dyno once ready for mapping and all polished up!


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

could a Mod move this into the Skyline Projects Forum area please?

Cheers!


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Its alive!!

Being dyno'd tomorrow to sort fueling out but i absolutely LOVE IT

Smashing work Tuning Solutions & Imports - here in jersey

20151218_201505.mp4 Video by jamesjsy | Photobucket

20151218_201538.mp4 Video by jamesjsy | Photobucket


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

That's better :chuckle:


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

She's ready for collection!!! I am SO SO happy with the outcome, I'm sure everyone will agree its been transformed from tired/standard looking engine bay into a beauty :runaway:

The car has been on the dyno for the base map for me to finish off the run in period before upping the boost and more adjustments for bigger power but its currently achieving 508 BHP / 352 FT LBS @ 1.2 BAR - this is a very base map for now on the Tomei Reytec ECU, Caltech Platinum Pro will be going in end of January.

it is reaching 1 Bar boost by 3,500 RPM if i remember rightly, will get a Photo of Dyno chart :chuckle:

Fantastic work Tuning Solutions & Imports - a VERY satisfied customer and just in time for Christmas! :bowdown1:


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Thats a fine car you have there. One thing I would change. Steering wheel!


----------



## tiago1302 (May 9, 2008)

C'ant wait now to fit the Haltech to be able to turn the boost up......
Love the way the Borg Warner spool


----------



## rfknb (Dec 27, 2015)

sick


----------



## DcoR32-GTR (Jan 4, 2016)

Great work


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

hey all

Well its been a month or so since i updated.

I bit the bullet and got the Haltech Platinum Pro ECU with the Sensors to completely safe gaurd the engine.










Video below was the 5th Run of 8 when we were adding boost.

with NO boost controller, the car made 613bhp at stock boost and 431ft lbs 

When we introduced boost, we got an awesome smooth and controlled 665BHP peak with 541 ft lbs torque peak. - Super Happy considering its only 2600cc!!



















The chaps from Tuning & Solutions Imports in Jersey worked until *1am* mapping it!!!! What Service! Fantastic work chaps again and again!  can only continue to be appreciative of the hard work you put in!












:chuckle:


----------



## tiago1302 (May 9, 2008)

James not bad for our crap fuel .....
Is always a pleasure see our customers satisfied with our work .....


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey James don't forget 40mph.... yeah right


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey all

Well time for an update.. lol.

Decided to have the wheels resprayed... from the Bronze/gold colour.... however trying to keep to the gold colour i decided to have a "twist" put into the alloys

Black Gloss, with a Gold Pearl over the top 

Hope you like, i love them, they change to black in the shade/dark, but in the day light when you hit them right they give a lovely gold tint.

*** Ignore the tyres, they are being replaced by new Track tyres next week! :bowdown1:


----------



## Danny33gtr (Nov 13, 2013)

Those wheels look stunning in that colour


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Afternoon!

New addition to the car, i think is off set lovely with the colour of the alloys!

Stunning JUN Carbon Fibre splitter - the original white one was cracked and was best decided to replace rather than repair and respray... i think it was the best option!!! :chuckle:



















She is now absolutely MINT 

New Clarion NX302E Double Din Headunit, Vibe 6.5" Speakers and components being fitted in front doors and Vibe 6.5" in rears followed by Vibe 8" Optisound under seat Sub


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Great work buddy, love that black/gold wheel spray job!! Almost looks like dark bronze in the sunlight! Also the turbo conversion is a very nice choice !


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Liking the work. Wheels are definitely different to the norm.


----------



## Danny33gtr (Nov 13, 2013)

What's the height of the jun splitter like compared to the stock splitter? 
My series 1 splitter just catches on some bumps where it dips down in the middle and I was toying with the idea of a jun one, just don't fancy damaging a nice carbon one lol.


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Cheers for the nice messages! Glad it's turned out nice and tasteful









The JUN splitter is actually about half an inch higher clearance to my original S1 splitter, I had the same problem over bumps/getting on ferry to france hehe


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Looking good James wheels look very clean on flesh pictures don't do all the justice!


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

cheers dude!!! looking forward to seeing the R34 project kick off! 

Im off to Le Mans tomorrow morning - Track Day on Bugatti circuit - taking the Go Pro so will be uploading some vids to the thread next week!


----------



## snara (Jul 13, 2013)

What AR of the 8374?


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

External WasteGate AR 1.05


----------



## josh green (Sep 4, 2016)

Did you ever get this finished? Also, what size is the downpipe? It looks quite small compared tot he turbine outlet in the photo, perhaps an illusion.


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Been up and running all year and track days 

Think it's a 3.5" downpipe - think a 4" will provide a bit more maybe


----------



## chaza (Aug 11, 2015)

Awesome stuff mate, and great dyno results too. Need to do something like this for my engine bay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Jamesjsy said:


> Been up and running all year and track days
> 
> Think it's a 3.5" downpipe - think a 4" will provide a bit more maybe


Hiya Jamesky, looks great. Im sure we have a 4" downpipe here


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

dave!

ive only just spotted your reply!!! you have a 4" Downpipe for a Single T4 Turbo setup? 

PM cost!




Update: decided that with it currently making 660BHP, we would now re-visit the fuelling setup, it currently runs 2 x Walbro 450 in tank pumps, when on the track, i did notice some hesitation when coming on hard boost just out a corner.

so i've ordered one of these 

*Nuke Performance* 3 Litre fuel surge tank for dual internal pumps, Tiago at Tuning Solutions will be sorting it out so she's all set for the track next year :smokin:


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Not sure if anyone has ever used/ordered from Nuke Performance, but my Surge tank arrived this morning, absolutely fantastic bit of marketing and customer service, would absolutely recommend them.

plenty of stickers (about 50) lol


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Christmas must be on its way, so sneaking in some upgrades amongst the present arrivals LOL

Carbon Fibre spoiler blade


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jamesjsy said:


> So we are now nearing the end!
> 
> Just awaiting a few bits too arrive by Friday and its goo dot have base map done and start driving
> 
> ...


dont suppose you got the idea for the coil pack cover from any where did you? lol

looks good.


----------

